# [V] Assassins Creed Unity für PS4



## sandman2003 (24. November 2014)

*[V] Assassins Creed Unity für PS4*

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Interesse an o.g. Spiel? Ist letzten Freitag gekauft und gefällt mir nicht.

Viele Grüße

sandman


----------



## joth82 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

was willst sehen dafür?

gruß jörg


----------

